# Where to buy a Red Cichlid in GTA?



## t10 (Aug 2, 2014)

Hello,

I have a few yellow and blue cichlids, and want to get a red one. But no idea where to get a red one. Any suggestions? I got my electric yellows / zebra yellows from Big Al's years ago, but they have no red ones. 

I am hesitant about buying fish online and shipping them. 

Thanks guys!


----------



## Mykuhl (Apr 8, 2013)

Are the cichlids you have right now African cichlids, and if so are they mbuna, peacocks or haps?
Are you looking for an all red cichlid or just one that is mainly red? It really depends what type of cichlid you want.


----------



## t10 (Aug 2, 2014)

Hi,

Currently got electric Yellow Labs, and a Blue peacock cliched.

Would like something like this:









or this










Basically anything bright red that would stand out


----------



## Mykuhl (Apr 8, 2013)

The first fish looks like a German red peacock, but it looks hormone treated(colour will wear off), the second one is an unusually intense red Dragonblood peacock, also.goes by the name off firefish. You won't have an easy time finding one that nice. You should consider Red empress hap. A good quality one has a nice red body and a bright blue/blue-green head. I happen to have a nice Red empress hap for sale if you are interested. He is about 6.5 inches long. Look up Red empress/Super red empress, see if you like it, if you do and are.interested I will send you photos of mine.


----------



## t10 (Aug 2, 2014)

Hey, red empress looks great actually, but 6.5 is significantly bigger than my biggest fish. I feel bad about introducing a new dominant fish into a stable tank. Do you have one around 2.5 inches?


----------



## clubsoda (Oct 10, 2009)

The first pic looks like eureka red but at 2.5 inches it will just started to show color. If it has that much color at 2.5 inches it'd probably been fed hormone food. If you want color get one at 4+ inches. Sent you a pm.


----------



## Mykuhl (Apr 8, 2013)

Sorry, I only have the one Red empress, and he is my only red fish.

Clubsoda is right, if you want color you need to go bigger.


----------



## kamal (Apr 21, 2009)

Have you spoken to Mike at Finatics or been there to check it out? Has a lot of awesome cichlid stock.


----------

